# Geoduck Clams



## supervman

It's pronounced Gooey Duck 

I'm sorry, I just couldn't eat anything that looks like this. 

tells you how to clean em but there's just something wrong with this. 

http://wdfw.wa.gov/fish/shelfish/beachreg/2clam.htm


----------



## ronp

Me neither, yuk!


----------



## bbqgoddess

LMAOROTF


----------



## bigwayne

Geoducks are very tasty clams. Just like the little clams, but a lot more meat to them. I have not gone digging for them myself, but I have some friends that do, including one that has mastered the method of digging them. Here's a pic of some of them from earlier this year:


----------



## supervman

Bottom one looks REAL familiar to me but I can't quite figure out why. :)


----------



## supervman

GOOD LORD ! 
I LOVE clams, but, ummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bbqgoddess

Ok this is a first but I am gonna DITTO myself
Supervman whats the motto if your from MO?


----------



## bbqgoddess

BigWayne posted that?

AHHHHHHH
LMAO


----------



## supervman

Ummmmmm, "Show Me State" ?   :)   LMAO


----------



## bbqgoddess

See you all up there are so smart!!!! :)


----------



## ncdodave

MR DUKS! and they look tasty! theres about 50 gallons worth of chowder there!mmmmmm tasty!


----------



## salmonclubber

sorry guys but those clams in the pic are horse clams here is a pic of a goeduck 









*www.wdfw.wa.gov/fish/shelfish/beachreg/2clam.htm


*


----------



## triman22000

While I have never had one but have seen them on TV many times, I will try anything at least once. You never know they just might taste like chicken ( LOL) or taste good


----------



## bigwayne

Yes, I knew that, but it was the first pic I found on the fishing site. That day, they only got the horsenecks. 4th of July they got both.  Horsenecks are longer, but the Geoducks have more girth.


----------



## doctor phreak

good going guys....thanks for bringing this up....show the pics to my wife....now all she talks about is how "BIG" they are...


----------



## dingle

Well......I'm with the Vman. Somethin bout them things just dont look right.


----------



## blacklab

LMAO!
The first time I ever saw or heard of them was when I was 13 or so. A childhood friend introduced me to them. Couldn't beleive how big they were. What a conversation starter


----------



## jbraas

I saw a "Throwdown with Bobby Flay" that was a chowder throwdown. The guy on the show made a chowder with those, and some other clams in it. If I recall he really swore by them.


----------



## fatback joe

I wonder if these things are behind the "happy as a clam" saying?


----------



## erain

and i agree with Dingle!!!!


----------



## fishawn

You all are missing out. Tony Bourdain (No Reservations I think it was) had a show on the Pacific NW, about 1 hour from my house, where he dug them & they ate them right on the beach. Raw, fried, etc. It is really funny to hear what he has to say about the Geoduck..............


----------



## triman22000

Dirty jobs even had a show on them not to long ago. They used a hose to blow the dirt from around them first to pull them out. It was funny


----------



## supervman

For Fun - I called the best seafood retail joint in Mpls. - they have geoduck clams for the LOW LOW price of $19.99 per pound. 

Ahhhhhhh, no thanks, Filet Mignon please!


----------



## supervman

Now THAT'S funny! :)


----------



## curious aardvark

And some times, the clam fights back......

;-)


----------

